# Nissan Altima, 2005 Windows Problem-HELP!



## Hoosker (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima, 27K miles on it. 

All of a sudden, and for no re:wtf::wtf::wtf::wtf:ason, the power windows stop working. I checked all the fuses, and all looks well. It is my power door locks and the windows, not one, all of them - so the only logical thing seemed to be to check the fuses.

They will start working for no reason whatsoever, then stop again, it's driving me nuts and I'm afraid to put my window down. I read in other Forums that this is a known issue, can anyone confirm? They said:
"Just to let you guys know that there is a known problem with Nissan Altima's power windows. There seems to be problems with the regulator, where the window jams or will not go up. Nissan replaced all four of the regulators on my car, free of charge. There is a recall on them, so who ever has these problems should not be charged."

I not been able to confirm this. Ohters have said they bought new door relays and panel switches, only to have the problem still. 

I had this problem once before and the Delaer kept it for a week and could not diagnose it either, help?!!

:wtf:
Mark


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The BCM is most likely the problem since it controls most of the accessory functions, like windows, lights and wipers.


----------



## Hoosker (Mar 17, 2009)

*Metro - BCM?!*

It is funny you say that! I did some research last night and you are not going to believe this, but, my car was under warranty and I had it at the Dealers for the EXACT SAME PROBLEM in 1/31/2008. That is only ONE YEAR ago and here I am with the same thing?!

I looked at the invoice and the BCM Modiule is like $600.00 if I'm not mistaken? The Delaer told me at the time, they didn't think it was the module, but I haven;t had the problem since they replaced it till now again.

I simply cannot afford to buy a $600.00 part every year to have windows, does anyoen know what else might be the unerlying issue here? This is crazy.

I'll add the part number to the BCM Module when I get home tonight. I also wrote Nissan, although I doubt I'll hear from them.

Man, this is frustrating.


----------

